# What can I do about this kitty's injury?



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

There is a wild cat that comes up to eat the left overs from when I feed the outside cats. He has never let me pet him much, but will sometimes rub against my back. Every now and then he gets a little closer to my side, and if I'm sitting on the steps, he'll go down and runs away. That's the only time I've ever been able to touch him and it just freaks him out when I do. I wonder why he even has the nerve to rub on my back? Maybe cause he sees the other cats do it, I don't know.
Anyways, today when I went outside he was on top of a tarp that I have covering some things I am having a yardsale with this weekend. I saw that one of his eyes was closed so I got as close as I could without scaring him off. Some of the fur was missing from the outside corner of his eye and down under the cheek bone. About the size of a quarter. And I couldn't tell for sure but it looked like a bone or something was stiking out but hadn't broke through the skin. It's really weird looking and I can't imagine what happened or what that sharp looking thing could be. It's not bleeding and doesn't even look to be to raw, but is red. Like the patch of hair missing was ripped off.
Anyways he won't let me touch him and I just feel so bad for him. I haven't seen him all day after that, and I just hope his eye will be ok.
What do you do for those poor kitty's that are afraid? It just breaks my heart to see that. I hope he's out there tomorrow. I hope he doesn't look worse.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Poor kitty..I know because I care for ferals and strays and many times I see injured ones. Right now there are many because it's mating season and toms fight more than ever, chase altered ones and queens, that ol' testosterone isn't helping any..
You could try trapping him and take it to a vet to have his eye checked. Easier said than done I know  ..can you 'force him into a feeding schedule' by setting some food_maybe he isn't hungry but if you set out a bit of smelly stuff like tuna or sardines he'll come. I think he rubs against your back because it isn't threatening to him, don't face him nor reach but talk softly so that he'll get the idea you don't mean harm.
He sounds like an afraid but friendly kitty, good luck with him.


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

He will eat food that I put out, no problem. As for trapping him goes I have mixed feelings on that. One time I was trying to trap a cat that was so mean to my cats, I wanted to take him out to a big park where there are alot of other ferals. We have an organization here called 'The Cat People' who some of the members do nothing but alternate feeding times all year round at Hart Park. It's away from the city and quite large so I felt, for all considered, it would be better for the wild guy to be out there.
Anyways, I put a cat carrier out with a towel over the little holes so he couldn't see me sneaking up to close the door once he got in. At first he was reluctent to go inside and all the other cats ate up all the food that I'd put inside the kennel. 
After the other cats were full I put some tuna in there and he ran straight to it. I started creeping up behind and when I thought I was close enough that I could dive in like it was a base on a baseball diamond and close the door, I did.
I was sucsessful but I thought the poor guy was going to kill himself in that carrier. I could not, at first, even get ahold of the cage. Then I was to afraid to let him loose because, by the sound of his screams, I'm fairly sure that's what he was saying he wanted to do was kill me!
Everybody in the neighborhood came out to see what was going on, and since I don't speak spanish, I didn't try to explain. I just put him in the car and took him to the park.
It was getting dark by the time we got there. I took the cage out, sat it on the ground and set him free. He darted out so fast I didn't see where he went...until I backed out and my headlights caught the reflection of a now psycho-traumatized, cats eyes.
I have always secretly hoped that this cat was on his ninth life so there was no chance he would come back and terrorize the rest of mine!
I just don't think I want to freak another wild cat out like that again.
But I didn't see kitty today, I hope he comes to eat the food I left for him.


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

It is really heartbreaking to see them freak out like that. I hate it, I really do. But they do get over it! Sometimes it is weighing what is best for them in the long run. I have brought these freaking out ferals into my home and let them out, they are UPSET! But I brought in my last feral (a 3-4 year old Tom cat, now named Fawkes) and he freaked out for a while. Now he is a lovey little guy, it was two months ago yesterday. He is an extreme example but an example of a cat calming down for sure!

A lot of rescue groups will trap, neuter and release ferals, or capture and rehome ferals. They have to go into a trap and are usually freaking out at the time. Something that does help is to keep the carrier wrapped in a blanket so they can't see anything. At the vet having a blanket to put over their face helps as well. My ferals are better behaved than a lot of social cats I have seen as they are shocked and well wrapped. 

It is a tough decision. If it looks really bad though I think that it is kinder to have a vet fix it up than to let him suffer for a long time. They do get over the fright. 

Good luck with him, keep us posted on the little guy!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I understand..it is sad and you worry so much the kitty has flipped_wich they do for a while_ but like FeralFan said you must keep in mind what is best in the long run. I've trapped, caged, put in carriers many ferals and believe me they do get it over. Ferals specially are very resilient, just they are afraid by nature.

Unlike housecats they don't howl all the way to the vet if the cage is well covered because their instinct tells them to lay low. If they can see any light they think they might get out and try to break the trap by bouncing, biting, scratching, it's called "popcorning". They can get hurt and it will be impossible to pick up and carry them, specially if it is only you. 
Can you get help from a rescue group, or a friend, you need somebody else to help you.
Good luck and I hope you can get him to the vet


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

You know, come to think of it, that cat I took out to the park didn't make but a couple low growls all the way out there. I did have the kennel covered up. It was the initial capturing that had us both freaked out.
How do I get a towel to go over his head? Is that for when he goes to the vet? I think I can trick him into going in the cage like I did the other one. I already called my vet and he said he would take a look if I can get him down to his hospital by Friday.
This vet is a provider for that organization, The Cat People, I mentioned. He treats the injured ferals that they bring to him along with nuetering all the males. 
I saw kitty today. He still has his eye closed and it is swelled up quite a bit. That thing that is poking out under his skin kind of looks like a bone. I watched as he tried to eat something and he wants to eat but the food keeps falling out of his mouth. I think he's getting a little bit but I'm pretty sure the reason he can't eat well is because of pain. I don't know but tomorrow, friday, maybe he'll be hungry enough to want some tuna inside the carrier.
Oohh Gosh...I hope it's not to scary for the poor guy. I handle being a scardy cat alot better, I think


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I've never done the towel over his head thing, if needed the vet will take care of it, don't worry about that. I think it'll be easier to trap him than put him in a carrier. Do you have or can borrow a trap? If you don't, ask The Cat People, shelter or even your vet if they'll lend you a trap. 
Even hurting he will investigate the food (cats are curious :wink: ) so you can put something smelly as bait, set the trap and wait nearby, better if he can't see you.
Your vet is familiar with ferals, that's wonderful. Even if this kitty isn't a feral needs to be treated carefully, an injured kitty can be as wild as a feral.
Have some sturdy gloves, work/gardening/leather with you in case you have to handle him but remember that you'll loose your grip with gloves so they do protect you from scratches and biting but you won't be able to hold on to him. And if he goes into the trap you won't have to touch him directly, but just in case.
Before putting the trap+kitty in the car lay some newspaper to protect your car seats.
I really hope you can get him to a vet..sounds like he has broken bones, his whole face will hurt and he won't be able to eat. And if he doesn't he might starve to death, if an infection doesn't get him before..Sorry I'm so blunt but that can happen.
Bless you for being so caring and best of luck..keep us posted!


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

Wow, that was some great advice rosalie. I didn't get a chance to read it before I tackled catching this kitty. But I managed to trick him into going in the cat carrier and, just like the other cat, I lundged at the door from behind and closed it.
It did freak poor kitty out but no where near as bad as the other cat. I tried to talk to him and calm him but he just cried and cried. By the time I got him settled in my truck he was panting and I was afraid he might be going into shock. I'm not familer with what that looks like and when I got to the vet I chose not to stay. His office was quite full and they just took him staight to the back. I was reassured that the vet would call me at the end of the day, after he determined what all was wrong, and we could decide what would be the best thing to do.
So, this is what's wrong with 'Patch-it'. That's the name he's aquired. He does have a brken bone, actually it's the top back jaw bone that fractured where the junction of the back teeth conect to the bone. His jaw was also completely dislocated and what I was seeing is the part of bone that had been broke off. How awfull for the little guy, that's why he couldn't hold food in his mouth.
Anyways, the doc did surgery to remove the piece of bone and found that an infection had already started so Patch-it is on an IV and a feeding tube. He will have to be fed like that for awhile, probably three to five weeks, maybe longer. And then, because his teeth had to be wired together in order to correct and maintain jaw position, the vet can't be sure that it will heal well enough to keep from dislocating easily on it's own. Like when the cat yawns or gets in scruffs with other cats or something like that. He said he'll know more after the swelling goes down.
So I went to visit him today and he looks pretty good. He looks scared but I actually think he reconized me and I felt like there was a short sence of relief from me just talking to him. He layed down and for a couple of seconds he rested his big eyes. The fever has gone down but he looks so skinny and scraggly. I didn't see him after I left him with the vet untill today but the vet says he's doing real good considering the injury and the amount of time passed before he got help.
It's still to soon to know how functional his jaw will be. The piece that broke off was very small but big enough that he lost the very last molar on top. This will cause the jaw to be crooked and could make it difficult, even painful to chew food. Sometimes cats are born with that kind of defect but most of the time they grow out of it and it naturally corrects itself. But in this case, he is not a kitten and his bones are pretty much done developing. We'll just have to wait and see, he is still a young cat not quite a year probably.
I'm going back on friday, if I can wait that long.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Those are fantastic news    You saved Patch-it's life, kudos and more kudos to you!! He was hurt badly but is on the mend now thanks to your quick help..kitties know a person that aided them_not all_but I've seen wild ones change after they were treated, I'm sure Patch-it looks forward to your visits. I hope his bones will mend OK, if it'll take a long time, do you have to pay for his hospitalization? I hope that part is easy on you or get a discount and eventually and he can go back to your yard. Or somebody adopts him! 
All the best to Patch-it and you,


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

You are such a wonderful person to help out this poor kitty. He is so lucky to have a guardian angel like you! You did a great thing for this little guy, I can't even imagine the pain he was in. It is great that the vet was willing to help this little kitty too. 

Is there a rescue group in the area that might be willing to find him a new home? Our rescue group will rehome ferals and they do very well with time and patience (I love my three to no end). Sounds like he might have a really tough time fending for himself now. I bet he would come around quickly after all the interaction he is getting at the vet. 

Once again I am so happy to hear this poor kitty is getting help! Sometimes it feels like you hear all of these stories about the horrible things people do to animals. It is very reassuring to hear that someone is doing something so positive for an animal!

Keep us updated, I hope to hear abouthow well he is doing.


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

It's been awhile since I've been able to post so I wanted to update on Patch-it first.
I didn't get to go see him that Friday because of of my own health issues. And I've only got to see him once since I've posted till now. He is doing OK but his progress is slow. I think it's because of the fact that he was a real nature kitty and now he's a captured medical miracle kitty in bondage. Maybe once his mouth is free from all the wires he'll be more receptive. I feel bad for not being able to visit more but I didn't know I was going to be dealing with so much sickness myself till just after I took him in.
I don't think he gets that much attention at the vets because they are so busy. But he is doing better about not crouching in fear when someone has to tend to him. His eyes are not so dialated anymore. He makes these little mmm sounds, like he's trying to comunicate but can't meow because of the wires.
He isn't getting any worse and there is no fever so the infection is healing. The swelling has gone down quite a bit but the doc says the real test will be how well he can eat once the wires comw off. That will be another 2 to 3 weeks he says.
It kind of is sad to me, even though I probably did save his life, that he's going through this. Just that I can see in his eyes how uncomfortable he is. And that I can't do something more to calm his fears. The Cat People are going to take him and adopt him out to a good home, providing he can return to a normal/healthy living cat, once he's able to leave the hospital. And the vet is one of The Cat People's providers so there is no cost for his care.
As for me, well, I have been referred to the Comprehensive Blood and Cancer Center here in town. I have a number of doctors, heart, bone, pain manager, neurologist, and gastrologist that I shuffle around to. I have yet to have a solid diagnosis but with all the test being done it should be in any time now. Maybe today. I have something growing on the inside of my neck that is causing enough pressure that I must sit up to sleep because I can't breath lying down. I can't turn to look for oncoming traffic so I can't drive. Everyday it gets a little worse. Today, I woke up with the side of my face tingling and less hearing in my ear. It just doesn't seem right but the road the doctors seem to be taking is a process of elimination. I have second class insurance and therefore second in line. It's the not knowing that is killing me. I am already a 14 year cancer survivor. Why not just cut to the chase is what I want to know! 
Anyways, I'll keep everyone posted on Patch-it the best I can.


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

Thank you for the update, I am glad to hear that he seems to be doing so well. I bet that he will really do well in a nice quiet home. To reassure you the feral cats at our rescue organization which have received intense medical treatment have made remarkably quick progress. I bet he will perk right up when he is out of pain and into a loving home.

If carma is anything then I hope the wonderful thing you did for this poor helpless soul comes back around to you in your time of need. I am very sorry to hear you are not feeling well. I hope it is something that can be diagnosed soon and easily treated. I tend to forget that the healthcare system in the US is so difficult to deal with. Canada's system has its problems but there is something to be said for universal. I hope that you get the treatment you need to feel better soon.

:daisy Get Well Soon! And remember you have done a wonderful thing, you've saved a life!


----------

